# شركة الوسطانى للبترول



## traaaa (29 أكتوبر 2009)

حد يعرف حاجة ياجماعة عن الشركة دى ؟ كويسة ولا لا ؟ ومرتباتها عاملة اية ؟ مستنى رد


----------



## traaaa (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اية ياجماعة محدش بيرد لية؟ هى الشركة دى مجهولة ولا الموضوع صعب؟


----------



## asal_80_77 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

معلوماتي عن الشركه قليله بس اللي عرفتو من المهندسين زميلي ان شركه الوسطاني للبترول دايما بتطلب ناس بستمرار لكن اكتر من كدا معنديش معلومات بس انصحك انك تقدم فيها وسيب الباقي علي ربنا


----------



## Quietlife59 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*شركة الوسطانى*

*الشركة مش مجهولة ولا حاجة، دة موجودة فعلا وليها مواقع كتير وبتحتل المركز الخامس على مستوى الشرق الأوسط فى انتاج الغاز والبترول وعن قري بهتحتل المركز الثالث بعد اكتشاف بئرها الجديد وليما مواقع فى اسوان ودمياط الجديدة وجنوب المنزلة ودة مكان شغلى انا ومكان الأدارة فى المعادى فى ابراج الصفا بس عن قري بسيتم نقلها الى التجمع الخامس فى شارع 90 وبأذن الله بأصررنا ستكون من احسن شركات انتاج البترول واشهرها وتم ظهور هذه الشركة فى 2003 .
ومن احسن شركات البترول كمرتبات عقود عن اى شكرة اخرى كبيرة .
*


----------

